
US army builds its own 3D printer - esolyt
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20269645
======
nakedrobot2
Isn't this a Prusa RepRap (a previous generation version, no less) ?

The article is sadly very lacking in any actual details about the printer.

~~~
RyJones
The bit about printing stuff for use on spacecraft seems far fetched as well:
who uses a $3000 printer to print parts for a multi-tens-of-million-dollars
mission? I wonder if someone pulled BBC's leg?

~~~
DanBC
I agree. It's stupid to think this stuff would go air-side.

But being able to print a box for testing would be use. You keep the expensive
carefully crafted bits for use in space, and you use the printed items for
sizing or production jigs or what not.

